# Looks like you Indiana boys might get it tomorrow!



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Saw on the weather tonight that Indiana (just east of Chicago) could get two inches and 50 MPH winds tomorrow. First event and it's still October!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

You serious Clark? Plows sill in pieces


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Crazy north winds tomorrow with dropping temps. Snow is expected but I doubt it sticks around long. It's the season Clark!


----------



## BIG NICKY (Aug 17, 2014)

dieselss;1856841 said:


> You serious Clark? Plows sill in pieces


mine too but I just heard flurries for us, but Im north of the city


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Yup. Serious as a heart attack. Watch your weather tonight. I saw it on both channels, 7 and 5, on the five and six o'clock news.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Man. So not in contract, no plow, and I'm gunna be in costume.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

I don't think it'll stick.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Ya, I don't think the asphalt will be cold enough for accumulation on it, but may still have to salt.


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

Bring it on!payup


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

dieselss;1856841 said:


> You serious Clark? Plows sill in pieces


Jeff if you paid for my private forecast, you would've had the heads up a week ago., surprised Denny didn't tell ya. If you want in, its only 10 wings a month.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Deal Pat!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Nov 14/15th has some promise.

Picking up new MVP 3 tomorrow


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Central Parts Warehouse?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

^ no way Jose.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Harleyjeff;1856928 said:


> Central Parts Warehouse?


No, from the factory. He's got a deal with them


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm pretty pissed at CPW right now. Dropped my plow off two weeks ago for some warranty work (bad packing on one angle cylinder), they said they didn't have the part in stock which was fine. But now two weeks later It's still not done, and they won't return my phone calls.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Harleyjeff;1856928 said:


> Central Parts Warehouse?


Hell No.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Pushin 2 Please;1856932 said:


> ^ no way Jose.


Funny story, dropped my truck off at one of my accounts on Monday for them to install a lift kit on my truck. Picked up in afternoon and they replaced my plowing services.....I was like Kool....he tried to write me a big check for the last 4 years. Told why, I like the credit, dropping another truck there tomorrow for a lift.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Harleyjeff;1856937 said:


> I'm pretty pissed at CPW right now. Dropped my plow off two weeks ago for some warranty work (bad packing on one angle cylinder), they said they didn't have the part in stock which was fine. But now two weeks later It's still not done, and they won't return my phone calls.


It is pretty easy to get pissed at them. They really don't cater to us local boys like they use to, 20 plus years ago when it was a small little shop out of a garage. Then they moved into a bigger shop on the north side of Tinley Park. They still catered to us than. After they moved into the warehouse they are in now, they really want there online sales to carry. Us local boys who helped them grow? See ya.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

How much of a lift? Did you have to lower your plow mount to compensate for the lift?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

1olddogtwo;1856960 said:


> Funny story, dropped my truck off at one of my accounts on Monday for them to install a lift kit on my truck. Picked up in afternoon and they replaced my plowing services.....I was like Kool....he tried to write me a big check for the last 4 years. Told why, I like the credit, dropping another truck there tomorrow for a lift.


I'm pretty sure I know what account your talking about. No, I didn't take it!!!!!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Harleyjeff;1856964 said:


> How much of a lift? Did you have to lower your plow mount to compensate for the lift?


He's upset b/c Dennis' tundra sits higher then his new 350.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Hahaha, been doing them since 2000-01 I think, I"ll miss it a little. 

He rented out the very back lot to a landscape company, part of the deal is the whole lot. Its all good for both, he knew he ranked low on the list.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

dieselss;1856973 said:


> He's upset b/c Dennis' tundra sits higher then his new 350.


Haha, go put ur plow together.....

2.5 level kit. Got two new phones today (iPhone and droid) so no pics

We'll find out tomorrow on the plow. It should have enough adjustments in it for the height.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Gotta get ya somehow....


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Yea some big fat wet flakes here in town earlier but nothing sticking around... Glad to hear someone else is having issues with CPW I am done with them ordered a lot of small Salt Dogg spreader items and half were not in stock. The only thing they had was the bearings and they asked if they should ship them anyway I said yes and that was on the 20th and finally got them yesterday. Then the aftermarket bearing they supplied I had to drill out the flanges in the hole as they were to small.... CPW is a disaster and am presently looking for a new parts supplier!!!


----------

